# [SOLVED] help on backup itunes



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello so i plan to format my PC and install win 7... ive backup all personal files and i dont really care about other programs except my itunes because its kinda like my iphone life is attached to it.. so how to backup itunes so that when i install win 7 it will work as if nothing has changed? please provide step by step.. thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

Please follow this link below:

How to back up your media in iTunes

Dont worry about the App's they will auto transfure with your iPhone/Account. This allows you to backup your media.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

how about my phone backup and all setting?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

When you restore your computer it wont affect your iPhone unless your restoring that as well. 

You can also follow this for your music:

iTunes: Back up your iTunes library by copying to an external hard drive


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

hello im sorry to bump this thread again.. so i was wondering.. if i dont care about my songs and other medias since i have it all in my D drive and i can put them back in itunes again as before...is it okay if i just straightly format my pc and reinstall itunes and sync my phone safely without any disturbance to my phone contents??

i just care about my "application settings" and "phone backup".. i.e. my contacts, app achievmnts and etc..


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

if you format your pc and reinstall itunes, it will be considered a new library so when you sync you will lose everything on the phone. You will only be able to recover purchases from itunes store - unless you moved the library per the instructions in previous posts.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

okay.. 1)how about if i save my phone backup only and reapply it when i reinstalled itunes in the fresh pc? or 

2) maybe is it okay if i follow the steps on backuping to external hardisk but i skip the consolidating process cause i dont think i would want duplicate files in my system... would that work fine? then the only process left is copying itunes library and reopen it...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

it will still be considered a new library. 

Personally I never messed with movies on my iphone so I am not sure if you can do the following. But I have moved the music library to another drive as a backup, reinstall the os and itunes, then had itunes add my backup music folder to library.

as far as consolidating, all that is doing is copying all of your files into the library folder if you have your media in different folders all over your computer. Once this is done, you can delete the original folder so there would be no dups.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

okay.. i dont have movies in my iphone either... lol just musics.. 

so how about this... im about to format my pc maybe today or tomorrow.. so if i sync my phone now... then i delete all my songs in my itunes except apps... and then do the consolidate (so they dont dups my songs and save time due to small size) ..and then copy all itunes folder to my ext HDD...

And then once reinstalled in the fresh windows, i will addup the backup itunes folder as my library, then i will add more songs to it and re-sync... i know this will delete current songs on my iphone but then it will re-add it... i dnt really care about playlist and ratings... i only care about my phone settings and apps...

will this work? sorry to ask so many im so worried about my phone backup and app settings only.. the music i dont really care..


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

it will work.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

okay i just installed win 7 ultimate 64BIT... and for some weird reason... i cannot install itunes... i download the 64 bit from its official website... and when installing... everything processes as usual but when it comes to the final part.. it stays on status like forever until after like more than 30 mins a popup came up saying something about itunes failed to install "retry" or "cancel"

can i install it in safe mode? or what is causing this?


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: help on backup itunes*

great thanks its working now as it should be!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad we could help!


----------

